
Google pressured by Brussels over privacy in coronavirus tracing apps - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/f705b090-7c91-49eb-8d00-490da4c6a017
======
samizdis
> A version of the toolbox seen by the Financial Times warns that “deployed
> without appropriate safeguards” contact tracing apps “could have a
> significant negative effect on privacy and individual rights and freedoms”.
> It warns that the potential threat to individual rights could be exacerbated
> by a disjointed approach. “A fragmented and uncoordinated approach risks
> hampering the effectiveness of measures aimed at combating the Covid-19
> crisis, whilst also causing serious harm to the single market and to
> fundamental rights and freedoms,” the paper reads.

